# ...pas de "Vieux Briscard"...



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

Pour la première fois, je m'insurge et je pique ma crise en tapant du pied et en me roulant à terre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(je m'abstiendrai de baver par respect des âmes sensibles !)

Dans pas longtemps, j'atteindrai 8.000 posts ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ... automatiquement, je passerai "Vieux Briscard" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...et bien, je REFUSE de passer "Vieux Briscard" !!! ... catégoriquement !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On m'a déjà taxé de "vieux con", "vieux taré", "vieux débris", vieux débile", "vieux gnangnan" ... alors "vieux briscard" ... NON !... marre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors, deux solutions :

soit je m'arrête à 7.999 posts ... définitivement !!!
soit on me trouve une "désignation" moins péjorative que "vieux briscard" !!!

...ma décision est irrévocable !!!

Alors, je laisse le soin à votre imagination pour me trouver un "truc" moins odieux que "vieux briscard" en comptant sur les admins pour qu'ils m'arrangent le coup !!!

ps : vous connaissant, je sais que je prends des risques ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... mais j'aime bien prendre des risques ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...et puis, je prendrai note du nom des éventuels petits marrants... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













A vos neurones, prêts ... partez !!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mai 2004)

8000 posts? mmmhh.....  *associal sur macgé* ?


----------



## nato kino (7 Mai 2004)

Alleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez !! 2 000 de plus et tu seras vénérable sage !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Sinon, Jean_Luc va bien ?


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2004)

c'est vrai que Vielle Loque t'irait mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quoique, c'est ptêt déja pris par Rico


----------



## nato kino (7 Mai 2004)

*Flamant Délire*


----------



## Luc G (7 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> On m'a déjà taxé de "vieux con", "vieux taré", "vieux débris", vieux débile", "vieux gnangnan" ...



Apparemment, t'as déjà pas mal de propositions.


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment, t'as déjà pas mal de propositions.



il arrive pas à choisir !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

... bande de nases va ! ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

Hum ! ... moi je verrais bien un truc du style :

*Flower Powered* 

pour rester classe et de bon ton .....


----------



## nato kino (7 Mai 2004)

Ou* frite atypique *?


----------



## aricosec (7 Mai 2004)

ah non ! un peu de respect pour THEBIG
aprés reflexion je pense que !!
_ *"VIEUX FOSSILE"* _ .......hein  ??


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)




----------



## nato kino (7 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Hum ! ... moi je verrais bien un truc du style :
> 
> *Flower Powered*
> 
> pour rester classe et de bon ton .....



Un fond d'écran rien que pour  toi !!


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ah non ! un peu de respect pour THEBIG
> aprés reflexion je pense que !!
> _ *"VIEUX FOSSILE"* _ .......hein  ??


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

>



ça sent la tomate trop mûre ici !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Hum ! ... moi je verrais bien un truc du style :
> 
> *Flower Powered*
> 
> pour rester classe et de bon ton .....



et ...*PapIguane* 







 PS : pour moi s'il était possible de mettre membre d'*E*lite


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Un fond d'écran rien que pour  toi !!


Arfff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Allez-y ! moquez-vous ... amusez-vous !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pensez quand même que dans +/- 90 posts, qui c'est qui va encore vous sortir des gnagnanneries, des bons sentiments à 2 sous et des bonjours friteux le matin tôt ! Hein ! Qui ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Arf ! je suis certain que je vous manque déjà !!!


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! je suis certain que je vous manque déjà !!!



ah non


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2004)

ouh ouh : y a quelqu'un ici ? je peux rentrer dans l'antre de monsieur Thebig ? 

monsieur, je vous propose la chose suivante : reversez-moi quelques posts afin d'atteindre au moins le statut de major (ou plus, fonction de votre générosité). Nous ferons d'une pierre de coups (coui..es ?).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







A votre bon coeur


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ouh ouh : y a quelqu'un ici ? je peux rentrer dans l'antre de monsieur Thebig ?
> 
> monsieur, je vous propose la chose suivante : reversez-moi quelques posts afin d'atteindre au moins le statut de major (ou plus, fonction de votre générosité). Nous ferons d'une pierre de coups (coui..es ?).
> 
> ...


une pierre-deux-coups : l'émotion Monsieur, l'émotion


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> ah non


... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 salopard ! faux-frérot !


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



salopard oui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




frérot ? oui !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> monsieur, je vous propose la chose suivante : reversez-moi quelques posts afin d'atteindre au moins le statut de major (ou plus, fonction de votre générosité). Nous ferons d'une pierre de coups (coui..es ?).








 ... je t'aime bien Tigrou ! D'abord parce que mon lapin nain s'appelle comme toi et qu'il est sympa, et ensuite parce que d'autres te diront que j'aime tout le monde !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Malheureusement, pour les posts, mon légataire universel depuis toujours, c'est Dark et je ne peux pas le déshériter sur un coup de tête au risque de le voir ch... une pendule !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais, je vais voir ce que je peux faire ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : tu peux laisser tomber le "monsieur Thebig" et m'appeler "Mon Prince" en toute simplicité ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... je t'aime bien Tigrou ! D'abord parce que mon lapin nain s'appelle comme toi et qu'il est sympa, et ensuite parce que d'autres te diront que j'aime tout le monde !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quel que soit le statut, vous resterez toujours pour moi "notre bon vieux papy" [mode werthers original]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . A bientôt "Mon Prince".


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2004)

attention au dentier tout de même !


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mai 2004)

"Membre au long-cours"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: ne pas demander ce qui est long et ce qui est court


----------



## Luc G (7 Mai 2004)

Jurassic Flooder ?
La vraie frite de tradition ?
Le flooder des sixties ?
Erodé 66 ?
Floodstock ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Jurassic Flooder ?
> 
> Floodstock ?


----------



## tomtom (7 Mai 2004)

*Baguette molle? *


----------



## Luc G (7 Mai 2004)

Microsaure (variantes : nanosaure, picosaure, attosaure, femtosaure, zeptosaure, yoctosaure, mégasaure ah non, là ça colle pas)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Jurassic Flooder ?
> Floodstock ?








 ... ces deux-là me bottent pas mal !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Luc ...


----------



## macmarco (7 Mai 2004)

Et "Kernel Panic Master" ?


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Mai 2004)

Et "Sinistré du calbute" ça te plait ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Et "Kernel Panic Master" ?













J'avais pensé à :

*Bigflood*  ... tout simplement !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et "Sinistré du calbute" ça te plait ?







...allez ! file !!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mai 2004)

Maître es flood?

Masterflood?

Dingue du clic?

Speedrace Tonguy?

Consultant en flood?

TheBig Floodeur?


----------



## macinside (7 Mai 2004)

foureur de bête a poil ?


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Mai 2004)

Et "Empêché du slip" ça te plait ?


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2004)

arrêtez de parler de flood 

sinon je débarque avec mes Globi-boulgi-mackie-choses ! 

et vous allez vous en crever la pânse du flood 

_enfin en même temps, ma freebox est encore entre des mains postales_

TheBig est une petite chose question flood et pour d'autres trucs encore mais là c'est intime donc on en parle pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







par contre, vieux quelque chose, ça lui va bien mais briscard non, il serait plutot casse-bonbons que brise-card 

on pourrait sinon utiliser des trucs du genre  *Vieux Marmiton* (voire Vieux Ronchon) ou Terreur des Moules-Frites

d'ailleurs, je reprend le slogan officiel de Nato Kino : "plutot Moules-Frites que moule-b !"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

Euh ! Vous savez ce que Kernic vous fait !!!!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mai 2004)

C'est énorme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Notez que ça doit quand même être gênant pour l'équilibre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est énorme


Mwouais ... mais en regardant la photo, je m'aperçois que le bout est quand même bien lustré pour un vulgaire support de papier chiotte !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Faudra que je surveille mes ptéros de près !!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mai 2004)

Rhôôôôôôôôôô! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu crois qu'elles ont volé la boîte de cirage qui manque dans le stock?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

En attendant ... une petite photo spécialement dédiée à tomtom !!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mai 2004)

Tu l'as fessé avec ta tongue et t'as récupéré le vinyle au moins?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Rhôôôôôôôôôô!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ! pas la boîte de cirage ... !!! Par contre, la boîte de vaseline qui me sert à enfourner de main de maître les câbles récalcitrants dans leurs gaines ... ben je trouve qu'elle a fortement diminuée !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as fessé avec ta tongue et t'as récupéré le vinyle au moins?








 ... ça va pas ! non !!!


----------



## macinside (7 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Vous savez ce que Kernic vous fait !!!!!!!



pourquoi j'y ai pas penser plutot !!  _vieux DT©_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi j'y ai pas penser plutot !!  _vieux DT©_


Arf ! ... ça m'étonne que tu n'y ais pas pensé plus tôt !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... tu vieillis, Mackie !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Non ! pas la boîte de cirage ... !!! Par contre, la boîte de vaseline qui me sert à enfourner de main de maître les câbles récalcitrants dans leurs gaines ... ben je trouve qu'elle a fortement diminuée !!!




Ne rejette pas la faute sur les câbles ou les ptéros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hein? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le cuisinier se demandait aussi pourquoi le niveau de la végétaline était remonté dans la friteuse, alors qu'il n'avait pas rajouté de pain et qu'il avait prévu de ne pas faire de frites jeudi par manque d'approvisionnement de végétaline


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ne rejette pas la faute sur les câbles ou les ptéros
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De toutes façons ... la végétaline, c'est de la m.... ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rien ne vaut la véritable et ancestrale "graisse de boeuf" qui embaume tout le quartier et vous fait ressembler à Philippe Candeloro quand vous traversez votre cuisine ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mai 2004)

Je t'imagine très bien triple salto arrière, avec jeté de tongue, rétablissement et récupération de la chose par la lanière à l'aide du gros orteil


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

Vous avez déjà glissé sur une frite molle et grasse avec des tongues...??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi si !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ça fout les boules surtout quand vous entendez votre femme vous dire : "Hé Béjart, quand t'auras fini y'a les steaks à cuire !!!"


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mai 2004)

Au fait, ta fesse droite est toujours décorée de bandes parallèles depuis cet incident malheureux?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, ta fesse droite est toujours décorée de bandes parallèles?


Ouais ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... depuis que je me suis ramassé sur le barbecue !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









D'ailleurs, quand je suis tout nu ma femme me dit toujours : "allez ! tu viens, Adidas !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

En attendant, je voudrais dire au gars qui emmerde tout le monde dans les forums techniques parce que "sa clé USB ne monte pas !", que la mienne, et ben elle ne monte pas non plus ... depuis hier soir elle est au pied de l'escalier comme une conne !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mai 2004)

Arffff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






En fait, elle a le choix parce que lorsqu'elle te voit de face, elle admire le sigle Nike tatoué sur ton torse, souvenir de la récupération hasardeuse d'une frite molle, mais brûlante, au fond de la friteuse de la cantine par une belle journée d'été précédant le long mois d'abstinence estivale annuelle


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

...et après avoir fait admirer mon "Adidas" et mon "Nike", reste plus qu'à lui sortir mon "Puma"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















ps : heureusement qu'elle ne vient jamais sur le forum !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ... explosé je serais !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mai 2004)

Chacun son équipementier


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

A propos, Kernic vient de repérer une ptéro qui se rendait aux toilettes subreiptiscenemnent subreptisment euh subretpticement ... enfin ... en douce quoi !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...il la tient en respect !!!!


----------



## nato kino (7 Mai 2004)

Ah ben ça y est, toute la boîte va y passer !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben ça y est, toute la boîte va y passer !!


Chiche ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : franchement, faudrait que je sois un peu plus sérieux ... vais finir par me faire repérer !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

Imagine-toi que j'ai du demander à cette charmante personne de poser pour moi, de monter sur une chaise, de paraître pétrifiée de peur devant 3 minables peluches ... et tout ça à côté de mon bureau et pendant les heures de taf !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En plus, je n'ai pas pu lui dire exactement pourquoi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...elle doit me prendre soit pour un débile, soit pour un pervers !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

...ou les deux !!!!!


----------



## nato kino (7 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...ou les deux !!!!!



Alors c'est moins grave... Circonstances atténuantes !!


----------



## nato kino (7 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Imagine-toi que j'ai du demander à cette charmante personne de poser pour moi, de monter sur une chaise, de paraître pétrifiée de peur devant 3 minables peluches ... et tout ça à côté de mon bureau et pendant les heures de taf !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'était pas les vraies ?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tu as empaillé Kernel et panic ?!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas les vraies ?!


Pffff ! au prix ou elles voulaient être payées ça m'a coûté moins cher d'acheter des peluches !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : à mon avis, c'est les intermittents qui leur montent la tête !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu as empaillé Kernel et panic ?!


...euh ! elles me font gentiment remarquer que tu dyslexes un max : c'est Kernic et Panel et pas Kernel et Panic... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu veux vraiment que j'attrape tout le forum OSX sur le dos  ???


----------



## nato kino (7 Mai 2004)

Oups !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oups !!


...T'en fais pas ! Je maîtrise la situation ! Non mais !


----------



## Luc G (7 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...euh ! elles me font gentiment remarquer que tu dyslexes un max : c'est Kernic et Panel et pas Kernel et Panic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heureusement, Benjamin n'a pas remis la recherche dans tous les forums, sinon, c'est sûr, ThBig devenait le gourou de tous les angoissés de l'osx.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ThBig devenait le gourou de tous les angoissés de l'osx.


Appelez-moi Zlip ! ....... Zlip le grand gourou !!!!! Pfffffffff...


----------



## ginette107 (7 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Floodstock ?



je trouve que c'est une bonne idée


----------



## ginette107 (7 Mai 2004)

sinon je viens de penser à Arffff !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> sinon je viens de penser à Arffff !!!


Arrrfff !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon, en me relisant, je trouve que :  *Zlip le grand gourou* m'irait comme un gant !!!!!


----------



## Luc G (7 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Appelez-moi Zlip ! ....... Zlip le grand gourou !!!!! Pfffffffff...



Sûr, je te dis, tu les aurais tous mis dans ta poche. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ils auraient délaissé les trop sages Gwenhiver, Mtra, Manu, etc.

PS. Mets bien tes lunettes, TheBig (en plus c'est mieux pour les poches sous les yeux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Je n'ai pas écrit : "elles auraient délacé leur corsage même en hiver".


----------



## Luc G (7 Mai 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> sinon je viens de penser à Arffff !!!



Excellent, ou alors si on veut faire plus scientifique, plus sérieux, plus classe (pour plaire à Benjamin, quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), ce pourrait être : "l'Arffffopithèque"


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement, pour les posts, mon légataire universel depuis toujours, c'est Dark et je ne peux pas le déshériter sur un coup de tête au risque de le voir ch... une pendule !!!


Et par respect pour mon postérieur ce serait bien de ne pas me déshériter parce qu'une pendule




			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, en me relisant, je trouve que :  *Zlip le grand gourou* m'irait comme un gant !!!!!


Oui, ou le gourou du zlip


----------



## Luc G (8 Mai 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ou le gourou du zlip



Et comme ça on a déjà la catégorie pour SonnyBoy (même s'il est encore loin du compte) : le gourou du zip.


----------



## Bilbo (8 Mai 2004)

Dites moi, à quel titre TheBig bénéficierait-il d'un passe-droit que d'autres n'ont pas eu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y en a marre de ces machos qui veulent des privilèges. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























À+


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Dites moi, à quel titre TheBig bénéficierait-il d'un passe-droit que d'autres n'ont pas eu ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comment ca se fait que tu te souviens de ce tradada toi?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Si non pour thebig j'aurais  *vieux tricard* ou  *pervers pépère*  a proposer


----------



## Bilbo (8 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> pervers pépère


S'il est adopté, je retire le terme de privilège. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis sûr que ça lui plairait ; le bougre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










À+


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2004)




----------



## Luc G (8 Mai 2004)




----------



## Bilbo (8 Mai 2004)

Il faudrait que tu portes ce titre avec brio. Je t'ai fait un avatar sur mesure :






Ne me remercie pas, c'est tout naturel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ne me remercie pas, c'est tout naturel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais je n'y comptais pas ......


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2004)

Fond d'ecran special thebig  (featuring Luc G)


----------



## Bilbo (8 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Fond d'ecran special thebig  (featuring Luc G)














À+


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Fond d'ecran special thebig  (featuring Luc G)











 ... salopard jp !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2004)

...vous vous amusez vraiment avec n'importe quoi ! hein bande de nases !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2004)

De toutes manières, je compte bien vous enterrer tous !!!!!!


----------



## squarepusher (8 Mai 2004)

Oui mais fait attention au vent ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais fait attention au vent ...

















 ... je crois bien que j'ai revu cette scène mille fois !!!!!!


----------



## squarepusher (8 Mai 2004)

Ce film est génial et cette scène encore plus .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mais pas de blague Lebowski ou on va couper zezette


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Ce film est génial et cette scène encore plus ....


...je ne te le fais pas dire !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Malheureusement (parfois !), c'est depuis que ce film est sorti que tout le monde m'a surnommé "Thebig" ... alors, c'est vrai que la plupart du temps c'est marrant, mais parfois ça devient lourd ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...enfin, avec l'âge, ça commence à passer !


----------



## squarepusher (8 Mai 2004)

Tu ressemble à Lebowski ou quoi???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






En tout cas les habitués de ce forum ont l'air de ne jamais t'épargner lol...
mais souviens toi un russe blanc et ça repart


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Tu ressemble à Lebowski ou quoi????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arffffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Coïncidence, mais quand le film est sorti, j'étais le parfait sosie de Lebowski (cheveux, barbe, ahuri, long short et tongues... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - pendant des mois, j'ai du subir d'abord les plaisanteries de tous mes potes, mais aussi les allusions des gens dans la rue du style : " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... tiens, vous me faites penser à quelqu'un !!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Même au boulot, j'ai été la "risée" de tous mes collègues pendant une bonne année ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais j'avoue aussi que tout un temps, j'ai "joué" avec la ressemblance et je me suis bien amusé !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quant aux habitués du forum ... j'avoue que je les adore et j'aime bien me faire charrier par les gens que j'apprécie !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis, n'oublie pas que "c'est une bande de nases !!!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Reste avec nous et tu vas bien t'amuser !


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Tu ressemble à Lebowski ou quoi????



A ca:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> A ca:








 Re-salopard jpmiss !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















ps : je ne me lasserai jamais de cette photo (merci krystof ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) !!!!


----------



## Bilbo (8 Mai 2004)

Pour en revenir au sujet (ça dérive ici, z'êtes vraiment incorrigibles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), *Nases Jedi* me paraît convenir.









À+


----------



## squarepusher (8 Mai 2004)

"reste avec nous et tu vas bien t'amuser !"


ça j'en doute pas une seconde..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










remarque j'ai lu quelques uns de vos poste et c'est vraiment très fort, en tout cas j'ai bien aimé quand tu as demandé à une secrétaire de se mettre debout sur sa chaise en jouant la peur devant trois pov peluche ....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir au sujet (ça dérive ici, z'êtes vraiment incorrigibles
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ... pas mal ! classe, distingué et tout et tout ! Je note ........


----------



## squarepusher (8 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> A ca:



ultra lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























de la mort qui tue


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien aimé quand tu as demandé à une secrétaire de se mettre debout sur sa chaise en jouant la peur devant trois pov peluche ....


Euh ! elle n'a pas eu vraiment le choix !!!!! ou c'était "mes" souris que je montrais ou c'était "ma" souris !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : de toutes manières, si ça avait "ma" souris, elle n'aurait pas eu l'air aussi apeurée...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> ultra lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mwouais ... c'est comme ça qu'on casse une image aussi !!!


----------



## Luc G (8 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Fond d'ecran special thebig  (featuring Luc G)



On avait dit : "pas d'atteinte à la vie privée !"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> On avait dit : "pas d'atteinte à la vie privée !"








 ... traître ! ... ce qui se passe dans notre tranche ne regarde personne !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : comme tu vois, je profite d'une sortie de ma femme pour poster à l'aise ... comme quand elle va rentrer, j'ai mon bichon de poils qui va aboyer ... j'aurai tout le temps de déconnecter à l'aise et de prendre un bouquin l'air innocent ...


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : de toutes manières, si ça avait "ma" souris, elle n'aurait pas eu l'air aussi apeurée...



Une souris morte (meme petite) ca peut faire peur... et surtout ca sent...


----------



## Bilbo (8 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> l'air innocent ...








 Tu sais faire ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















À+


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Une souris morte (meme petite) ca peut faire peur...








 ... moribonde, mais pas encore morte !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...pas entendu parler du dernier sursaut de la bête !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais faire ?


...bien entendu ... et machiavélique avec ça ! pour le cas ou elle voudrait sentir si mon PB est encore chaud, j'ai toujours un seau d'eau prêt à balancer dessus pour le refroidir !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...un maître es-innocence je te dis !!!!!!


----------



## macelene (8 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... moribonde, mais pas encore morte !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben je t'y prends chanapant, nice to see you for a nice night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 Quand la chatte n'est pas  là, la Souris danse 






 soir Bigounet


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... moribonde, mais pas encore morte !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tiens ca me fait penser a un autre "titre" 

thebiglebowski
*Nature Morte* 
Enregistré(e) le : 22/05/2001 
Messages: 8376 
Lieu : Belgique


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Quand la chatte n'est pas  là, la Souris danse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Biz Hélène !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'adore ces petits moments de solitude ou je me retrouve seul avec moi-même dans la pénombre ... Peter Frampton en fond sonore ... bichon de poils pantouflard et lapin nain qui bondit dans tous les sens...!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> tiens ca me fait penser a un autre "titre"


...serait-ce un foutage de gueule ou je me trompe ?????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Rien d'autre à faire jp ??? Un patient à endormir, une fille à honorer, un besoin pressant, une basse à accorder ...


----------



## macelene (8 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Biz Hélène !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, moi aussi, en attendant le fil de l'ainé qui fait la bringue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















*La nuit est à nous *


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Yep, moi aussi, en attendant le fil de l'ainé qui fait la bringue


...tous les mêmes !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...qu'ils s'amusent seulement ... demain est un autre jour et on ne sait pas de quoi il sera fait !


----------



## Luc G (8 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> j'aurai tout le temps de déconnecter à l'aise et de prendre un bouquin l'air innocent ...



Fais quand même gaffe à préparer ton bouquin à l'avance : dans la pénombre tu pourrais te tromper et entendre ta femme te demander, avec un brin d'humeur, et suivant le cas :
- si tu essayes de lire le bouquin à l'envers pour vérifier l'état de tes neurones ;
- si c'est de la bonne littérature, l'autobiographie de Brigitte Lahaie ; 
- si le mode d'emploi du climatiseur, surtout en russe, c'est vraiment le moment de t'y intéresser ;
- si tu cherches à faire le malin en lisant "le tricot, 3ème tome, pour les expertes".


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Rien d'autre à faire jp ??? Un patient à endormir



Ayé


----------



## Yip (9 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *Flamant Délire*




Moi j'aurais plutôt dit Flamant Rose


(je retrouve plus la photo pour illustrer, celle où theBig a du rose à lèvres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mai 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aurais plutôt dit Flamant Rose
> 
> 
> (je retrouve plus la photo pour illustrer, celle où theBig a du rose à lèvres
> ...



Bah t'as deja celle en haut de cette page (avec chemise rose en plus)


----------



## Luc G (9 Mai 2004)

En fait, avec toutes les photos de TheBig, plus les bd, on pourrait faire un musée.


----------



## loustic (9 Mai 2004)

"Vieux Briscard"  peut être remplacé par   *Bar  d' Vicieux* .


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2004)

M'en fiche ... vous avez encore 23 posts pour vous décider !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : à ceux qui pensent : "oufti ! dans 23 posts on aura la paix !" =


----------



## Yip (9 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah t'as deja celle en haut de cette page (avec chemise rose en plus)



Voueï, j'avais pas vu, merci jp


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mai 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Voueï, j'avais pas vu, merci jp



service...


----------



## Luc G (10 Mai 2004)

D'ici 23 posts, on peut en dire des conneries.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*L'homme qui parlait à l'oreille des ptéros*
*Vieux gamin*
*Bon pied, bon oeil
Le pépé raveur
L'Arfffeur à peluches*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

Arrggh ! pas la forme aujourd'hui ... je me sens "vieux" de chez vieux !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas la peine de lutter contre sa condition ... "Vieux Briscard" m'ira comme un gant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 du moins aujourd'hui !
ps : mais demain est un autre jour !!!


----------



## einqui (10 Mai 2004)

Allez, Big, du courage.

Pour te remettre deux possibilites :

   1) Tu mets la cassette de Rocky (ou des grosses tetes, .... c'est selon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et tu demandes a Kernic et Panel de t'entrainer
   2) tu demandes a la charmante dame qui monte sur les chaises de t'organiser une seance "Veronique et Davina", Tout touyoutout, Tout touyoutou.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et c'est reparti....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> 1) Tu mets la cassette de Rocky (ou des grosses tetes, .... c'est selon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci einqui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3ième possibilité : reprendre ma bagnole, rentrer chez moi et me remettre au pieu en attendant que ça passe !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais c'est une excellente idée !!!


----------



## einqui (10 Mai 2004)

Bon retour alors


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

Arf ! je vais probablement avoir le "hérisson" ce matin !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : dans mon service, on a un hérisson en peluche dans une armoire ... dès qu'il y en a un ou une qui tire la gueule grave, on va tous en délégation lui donner le hérisson qu'il ou elle doit porter autour du cou toute la journée ... même à la cantine... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En général ... ça re-met de bonne humeur !!!


----------



## einqui (10 Mai 2004)

Des photos! Des photos!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

Ben voilà !!! on y est ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ceci est mon dernier post ... bande de nases !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : et épargnez-moi svp les trucs du style "rinàfoutt" ... "tant mieux" ... "casse-toi" etc. etc.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Adieu pour toujours et même plus ... je vous aimais bien pourtant !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Arf !


----------



## Nephou (10 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà !!! on y est !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arf,
cest un coup à voir Jean-Luc débarquer entore tout enkylosé de son séjour dans le rack 19 12U


----------



## loustic (10 Mai 2004)

Et pourquoi concon-terait les messages ? Hein ? Pourquoi ?


----------



## Luc G (10 Mai 2004)

C'est un honneur pour notre tranche de vieux croûtons :

"Pieds nickelés, premier 8000"
Le best-seller de l'été


----------



## einqui (10 Mai 2004)

"-Il est parti comme il est venu..... 
-Il faisait que passer"©

©Asterix et Cleopatre ;D


----------



## Jean_Luc (10 Mai 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Arf,
> cest un coup à voir Jean-Luc débarquer entore tout enkylosé de son séjour dans le rack 19 12U


Tidju ... pas content le Big !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 je viens juste de le croiser ! il marmonnait des trucs incompréhensibles du style ..."vieux briscard ... non mais !!!" ... "je vais te le foutre mon vieux briscard !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Il a laissé la moitié des pneus de sa RAV4 sur le parking en démarrant comme un tordu et il s'est cassé !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...Pffffff ... quel con ! ... enfin ... on le reverra jeudi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...content de vous retrouver ... enfin !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

Et m.... ! p... d'identification à la con !!!!


----------



## Luc G (10 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et m.... ! p... d'identification à la con !!!!



Attention, un vieux briscard non identifié a été repéré dans les couloirs du bar de MacGé. Faisez gaffe, comme dirait Finn, cet individu est dangereux : vous risquez d'être Arffffé sans sommation.

Mesures prophylactiques à prendre : avoir toujours un cornet de frites sur soi pour distraire la bête, le temps de filer dans les forums techniques.


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! je vais probablement avoir le "hérisson" ce matin !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non maisc'est vraiment n'importe quoi!! Ils sont tous ceintrés dans ton entourage. Deja y'avait toi, apres on en a appris de belles sur ta môman, et maintenant c'est toute la boite ou tu bosse qui roule sur la jante!
T'es contagieux the big?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'es contagieux the big?


Non ! Mais j'aime bien être bien entouré !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









De toutes façons, s'ils n'étaient pas un peu "loufs", ils ne travailleraient pas avec moi !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

...j'ajouterais que ça se limite au département IT ... les autres, tous les autres sans exception ont l'air d'avoir bouffé des porte-manteaux quand ils arrivent le matin !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...c'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'on nous a donné un étage à part, tu sais, comme dans les hopitaux, pour l'aile psychiatrique !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



N'empêche ... on a le meilleur service de toutes les sociétés du groupe ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(faut pas demander les autres alors !!!)


----------



## Luc G (10 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> part, tu sais, comme dans les hopitaux, pour l'aile psychiatrique !!!



mettez une pancarte en haut de l'escalier ou en face la porte de l'ascenseur. On avait fait ça à la Cité Universitaire du temps où on occupait à quelques-uns une bonne partie du dernier étage. Simple et de bon goût, la pancarte, tout le monde pouvait comprendre tout de suite :

"L'homme descend du singe, ici, vous êtes en haut".


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2004)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> "L'homme descend du singe, ici, vous êtes en haut".











 ... excellente idée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jusqu'à présent, et à l'entrée du service on avait mis la pancarte : "Vous qui entrez ici, perdez toute espérance !!!"
mais la tienne est bien meilleure !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez hop ! Adoptée !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

Tiens ! ce midi on a un pot dans le service avec remise du "black bear" pour celle qui a pondu le query le plus pourri du mois dernier ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je posterai la photo immédiatement après la "réception" !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! ce midi on a un pot dans le service avec remise du "black bear" pour celle qui a pondu le query le plus pourri du mois dernier ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chose promise, chose due !!! La remise du "Black Bear" quasi en temps réel :


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2004)

Tudju! Je lui donerais bien mon nounours a caresser a la petite


----------



## nato kino (10 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Chose promise, chose due !!! La remise du "Black Bear" quasi en temps réel :



Et le hérisson ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tudju! Je lui donerais bien mon nounours a caresser a la petite


M'enfin jp !!!!!


----------



## loustic (10 Mai 2004)

Qu'il est beau The Big au milieu de toutes ces jolies filles !
On se croirait aux Folies Bergères !


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin jp !!!!!



Rahh je m'egarre.. il fait enfin un temps quasi printanier... la sève monte...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Faut reconnaitre qu'elle a l'air assez mignone non?


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Qu'il est beau The Big au milieu de toutes ces jolies filles !
> On se croirait aux Folies Bergères !



Il est pas sur la photo


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et le hérisson ?








 ... aujourd'hui ça va ... pas de distribution de hérisson ... tout le monde est de bonne humeur !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais t'en fais pas ... avant la fin de la semaine t'auras une photo de groupe !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 - je dois leur annoncer qu'on boulotte le jour de l'Ascension et sincèrement, j'ose pas !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il est pas sur la photo


Euh ! je ne peux quand même pas être au four et au moulin !!!


----------



## nato kino (10 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! je ne peux quand même pas être au four et au moulin !!!


Tu dois bien avoir une petite préférence tout de même...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il est pas sur la photo








 ... Y'aka demander !!! J'ai rameuté les deux finalistes !!!! Arffff !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

Et ... je ne veux aucune remarque désobligeante svp !!!!


----------



## Amok (10 Mai 2004)

Les deux petites sont mignonnes, mais Big est encore plus beau... Quelle classe, quelle majesté...
Et comme elles semblent fières d'être a ses côtés...


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mai 2004)

Le jury ne s'est pas trompé?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Normalement les deux dauphines sont moins jolies que la Miss? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Il doit y avoir du népotisme dans l'air


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le jury ne s'est pas trompé?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ... salopard Tibo !!!


----------



## Amok (10 Mai 2004)

Sont-elles informées que leur image est jetée en pature à des membres pas toujours anonymes?!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Les deux petites sont mignonnes, mais Big est encore plus beau... Quelle classe, quelle majesté...
> Et comme elles semblent fières d'être a ses côtés...








 ... C'est vrai qu'en regardant à nouveau la photo... ... ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















ps : je te revaudrai ça Amok !


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mai 2004)

Bon alors ça va un petit compliment. Quel port de la frisette et quelle blancheur dans la chemise et dans la barbe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Une vraie pub pour Ultrabrite


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

Arrrghhhh !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Me serais-je fourvoyé en postant cette photo ?????


----------



## einqui (10 Mai 2004)

Si Christian Morin est au milieu et Annie Pujol a gauche, qui peut bien etre la charmante personne a droite???


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mai 2004)

Le mur semble gris comparé à la blancheur rayonnante de notre TheBig


----------



## Amok (10 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> je te revaudrai ça Amok !



Ce n'est pas difficile. Contre une somme tout à fait modique, la fanfare à l'aéroport, la limousine, un hôtel digne de ce nom (cad avec Jacousie privé, téquila frappée à discrétion et autres menus détails dont je te parlerais), il est envisageable que je préside la prochaine remise. Comme c'est toi, je m'engage à apporter mon hérisson. Tu peux commencer la quête dans les services... Belgique, me voilà!


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mai 2004)

Ben et les frites


----------



## Amok (10 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le mur semble gris comparé à la blancheur rayonnante de notre TheBig



Plus c'est haut, plus la blancheur est eternelle, et notre héros est à l'instar de ces montagnes qui font rêver les plus belles grimpeuses...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas difficile. Contre une somme tout à fait modique, la fanfare à l'aéroport, la limousine, un hôtel digne de ce nom (cad avec Jacousie privé, téquilla frappée à discretion et autres menus détails dont je te parlerais), il est envisageable que je préside la prochaine remise. Comme c'est toi, je m'engage à apporter mon hérisson. Tu peux commencer la quète dans les services... Belgique, me voilà!


La prochaine remise officielle (fin mai), sera celle de la "Golden Mouse" ... tu sais celle ou on gueule tous "scroll" au lieu de dire "santé" ... tu peux ramener ta souris, si tu veux, mais veille à remplacer le rose par du doré pour être dans le ton de l'événement !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Plus c'est haut, plus la blancheur est eternelle, et notre héros est à l'instar de ces montagnes qui font rêver les plus belles grimpeuses...








 ... c'est tellement beau qu'on dirait une oraison funèbre !!!!


----------



## loustic (10 Mai 2004)

Hou, quelle belle manif ! On ose à peine imaginer ce qui se passera
au message 9 999 de TheBig. Pour me remettre je boirai sans respirer
une bouterille de Fendant (bien meilleur que du vin belge).
A 99 999 j'en boirai deux et à 999 999 alors là, le boufferai mon ordi
et j'irai vivre dans un arbre au Groënland.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> et à 999 999 alors là, le boufferai mon ordi


Moi, à 999 999, c'est l'herbe que je boufferai par les racines !!!!


----------



## Amok (10 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine remise officielle (fin mai), sera celle de la "Golden Mouse" ... tu sais celle ou on gueule tous "scroll" au lieu de dire "santé" ... tu peux ramener ta souris, si tu veux, mais veille à remplacer le rose par du doré pour être dans le ton de l'événement !!!



Pas de problème. J'attends avec impatience le test du défilement de pages via la molette, ainsi que l'exercice de rapidité du clic droit / clic gauche : j'en frissonne d'avance! Ce Big, quel pervers! Toujours à l'affut d'un pretexte professionnel pour assouvir ses plus bas instincts: prenez en de la graine, les nioubs!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

... Amok ! T'as tout compris !!!!!


----------



## einqui (10 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème. J'attends avec impatience le test du défilement de pages via la molette, ainsi que l'exercice de rapidité du clic droit / clic gauche : j'en frissonne d'avance! Ce Big, quel pervers! Toujours à l'affut d'un pretexte professionnel pour assouvir ses plus bas instincts: prenez en de la graine, les nioubs!



On m'aurait menti? Big n'est pas le venerable sage des forums techniques, mute au bar pour profiter d'une retraite doree (comme la souris) et bien meritee?


----------



## Amok (10 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> On m'aurait menti? Big n'est pas le venerable sage des forums techniques, mute au bar pour profiter d'une retraite doree (comme la souris) et bien meritee?



Il faut tout t'expliquer, toi. Sage, avec de la technique, une retraite dorée... tout ce qu'elles aiment!


----------



## einqui (10 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il faut tout t'expliquer, toi. Sage, avec de la technique, une retraite dorée... tout ce qu'elles aiment!



C'est que je suis encore jeune. Je croyais que j'avais mes chances. Mais je vois que tout est fichu.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

Tiens ! Tant qu'à faire ... après les finalistes, voici les nominés : Nat et Gros René ... qui a perdu 15 kilos en 2 mois...


----------



## Amok (10 Mai 2004)

Ouh la! Qui est la petite qui danse sur la table en robe du soir (pleine d'espoir)?!


----------



## Amok (10 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> C'est que je suis encore jeune. Je croyais que j'avais mes chances. Mais je vois que tout est fichu.



Ne sois pas si négatif: remplace "fichu" par "prématuré" et c'est bon!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ouh la! Qui est la petite qui danse sur la table?!


... y'a quand même des avantages à travailler dans le domaine du rêve et de la mode hein !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Gros René ... qui a perdu 15 kilos en 2 mois...



Cancer de l'estomac..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok j'y suis deja...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Cancer de l'estomac..


...ça se verrait ! du temps de sa splendeur, Gros René n'était en fait qu'un estomac sur pattes !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : si jamais il me lit ... ça va ch.....!!!


----------



## Amok (10 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

>



Voilà ce que c'est de bosser dans un environnement presque exclusivement féminin: l'ulcère est quasi instantané!


----------



## Amok (10 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...ça se verrait ! du temps de sa splendeur, Gros René n'était en fait qu'un estomac sur pattes !!!



A vous deux, vous faisiez un bas de tronc presque parfait quoi!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ce que c'est de bosser dans un environnement presque exclusivement féminin: l'ulcère est quasi instantané!


Mais non !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... ça fait 30 ans que je bosse pratiquement exclusivement avec des femmes et que je me porte comme un charme .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... bon, peut-être une usure prématurée de quelques organes secondaires...


----------



## Amok (10 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> peut-être une usure prématurée de quelques organes secondaires...



Secondaires ou jumeaux?!


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> bon, peut-être une usure prématurée de quelques organes secondaires...



Le cortex frontal et le tronc cerebral?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Secondaires ou jumeaux?!


Il y a quelques années, j'aurai eu tendance à dire "jumeaux" ... maintenant, tout doucement, je passe au "secondaire"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : vous me faites vraiment dire n'importe quoi !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

Il y à quelques années, j'avais notamment dans mon service : une indienne, une marocaine, une vietnamienne et une chinoise... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un jour que mon boss passait dans le service alors que nous étions en train de faire une photo de groupe, il s'est écrié les yeux levés au ciel : "Bon Dieu ... J-L ! On dirait une pub Benetton !!!"
C'est depuis ce temps-là que, dans les autres services on nous appelle "Les Benetton" !!! ... sont trop cons !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

...la preuve qu'on s'amuse bien !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'était la semaine dernière :

Gros René dans ses oeuvres :






Et les autres, dont nos deux finalistes du black bear !!!






Quelle bande de tapés et de tapées !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2004)

trop bon mon bigounet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tu saluras bien tout ce joli monde ma part


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...la preuve qu'on s'amuse bien !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je rêve ou c'est Tibo sur les T-shirt : quelle classe !


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ce que c'est de bosser dans un environnement presque exclusivement féminin: l'ulcère est quasi instantané!



Quasi c'est vague comme approximation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Avant ou après la crise de nerf?


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Je rêve ou c'est Tibo sur les T-shirt : quelle classe !



Oui, c'est moi la bête fauve! Vous me reconnaissez (l'accent et la voix suave y sont même si on ne les entend pas)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Je rêve ou c'est Tibo sur les T-shirt : quelle classe !


Arffff !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pour se démarquer des autres, chaque mois on organise une journée à thème et on s'habille pour boulotter selon le thème choisi ... la semaine dernière, on avait décidé : style Rasta Rocket !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On a fait sensation !!!


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Je rêve ou c'est Tibo sur les T-shirt : quelle classe !



il a la jaunisse?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

Pour le mois prochain, le thème est déjà choisi : "Matrix" !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... c'est pour les ralentis que ça va être le plus dur !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...photos vont suivre !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> il a la jaunisse?



Je suis doré comme d'autres sont argentés c'est mieux


----------



## bebert (10 Mai 2004)

Je passe juste pour faire un petit bisou au *vieux nase* !!!





Félicitations !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je passe juste pour faire un petit bisou au *vieux nase* !!!


Merci bebert !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...vieux nase !!!!


----------



## loustic (10 Mai 2004)

Zont l'air gentil les Lions du Cameroun.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Zont l'air gentil les Lions du Cameroun.


indomptables ceux-là ?


----------



## baax (10 Mai 2004)

Vieux débriscard ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'était juste pour aider !!


----------



## Foguenne (10 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... Y'aka demander !!! J'ai rameuté les deux finalistes !!!! Arffff !!!














 respect


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> respect


Euh ! Merci Paul ... bien sympa d'avoir remonté la photo au premier plan !!!!


----------



## Luc G (11 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Merci Paul ... bien sympa d'avoir remonté la photo au premier plan !!!!



Te plains pas, il aurait pu mettre la photo d'après : celle où les infirmières t'ont déjà mis la camisole avant de t'emmener.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Pour ce genre de travail, elles ne mettent pas la blouse pour ne pas alarmer le malade.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Te plains pas, il aurait pu mettre la photo d'après : celle où les infirmières t'ont déjà mis la camisole avant de t'emmener.


Euh ! si ce sont des infirmières du style "infirmières avec sangsues" ... je me laisse emmener tout de suite !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps pour Paul : en tout bien tout honneur bien entendu !


----------



## Luc G (11 Mai 2004)




----------



## loudjena (11 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pour la première fois, je m'insurge et je pique ma crise en tapant du pied et en me roulant à terre !
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Ok. Alors voilà, je prends le risque être la seule à dire un truc gentil Meme pas peur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je pense à quelque chose comme  *GRAND SENSIBLE*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Ok. Alors voilà, je prends le risque être la seule à dire un truc gentil Meme pas peur
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 ... merci loudjena ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...ça faisait longtemps, mais j'ai failli rougir devant mon écran !


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mai 2004)

Petite chose fragile?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Petite chose fragile?


Bon ! ça va hein !!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mai 2004)

bigounet?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> bigounet?


ça c'est bien au moins !!!!!


----------



## loustic (11 Mai 2004)

Et pourquoi pas  *jeune brisco* ? La Savoie est fière de son brisco.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2004)

Et pourquoi pas n'importe quelle connerie ???

Hein ?

C'est pas plus con qu'autre chose...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas n'importe quelle connerie ???
> 
> Hein ?
> 
> C'est pas plus con qu'autre chose...















(dans l'ordre)


----------



## loustic (11 Mai 2004)

Attention ! Le brisco n'est pas n'importe quelle connerie.


----------

